# Do I need a Vinyl Siding Stand off



## Ken Testa (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi! I recently purchased a Regency U-39 natural gas as floor model from a local dealer that is going out of business. My question is do I need to use a vinyl siding stand off. It is a direct vent model. I am using DuraVent double wall piping. I got the black pipe that comes vertically off the stove and the black 90 degree elbow that goes out the wall. I purchased and will be using a DuraVent 46DVA-HU Direct vent horizontal termination. The installation  instructions for the stove say that a wall thimble is only required for installations in Canada. I purchased and will be installing one anyway. It seems like the right thing to do. I also purchased a black thimble cover for the inside wall. The wall that I will be installing the exterior Horizontal Termination on is Vinyl sided. The instructions for the stove say that a vinyl siding stand off is optional. The wall I'm installing the termination on is highly visible and is located near an outside patio area. The termination by itself makes a reasonably aesthetic installation. The stand off however is large and bulky and not so much attractive. Can someone suggest whether or not I really need the stand off if I'm using the optional thimble. Thanks. Much. Ken


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 17, 2013)

Use the stand-off or you may be replacing Vinyl siding in the future. I've NEVER seen any damage to siding where one has been installed. I HAVE seen damage on homes without it, & when the homeowners tried to match the vinyl, it was off. The sun had faded the original color, so in order to make the siding look good, that entire wall was replaced. ...The stand-off is unsightly at first, but you'll get used to it...


----------



## Heatsource (Nov 18, 2013)

I agree w/Bob
Also, the wall thimble doesn't do anything to protect the siding.


----------

